# HELP philips 32" lcd tv problem



## kelvin gray (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a 32" philips LDC tv model number 26PF5521D/10 and when i turn it on, its stuck on DTV and it wont turn to AV for my DVD and x box, the picture is fine because some menu's come up but wont change channel not even with the remote control. please help

kelvin ray:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kelvin gray

Disconnect everything and test the screen manually. The channel switching problem could be caused by magnetic interference from other devices, isolate your screen and re-try to switch channels. Check the batteries and replace them with fresh ones. There is a simple method to test your remote control to see if it is malfunctioning, it will require you to have a digital camera . First take out your camera and your remote control, then point the remote to the front of the camera while looking at the display on the camera, press any button and see if there is a light coming from the LED. If you see a light from the remote then is working and the t.v is malfunctioning. If you don't see a light, then the remote is faulty and would require replacement of the device.


post back your findings.


----------

